# any tips on making a fursona?



## septango (May 3, 2013)

Im thinking of designing a fursona and would like to know if anyone has any do's dont's or pointers


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Step 1: Find out what species gets the most chon chon.

Step 2: Crap a rainbow on it.

Step 3: Take the name of the person you obsess over the most in the whole entire world and put "The <species name>" at the end of it (Example: "Brad Pitt the Foxtaur")

Step 4: Beg artists for a free reference sheet

Alternative Step 4: Deal out some role play chon chon for free reference sheet.

Step 5: Crop reference sheet into avatar


Finished.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2013)

Give him a different ethnicity than yourself.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

i didn't even read your post before thinking what the fuck is chon chon?


----------



## Percy (May 3, 2013)

Just make it an anthro version of you if you really have to. It's just your own character.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Just make it an anthro version of you if you really have to. It's just your own character.



yeah but i'm just thorough, so I wanted to get anything I didn't know


----------



## Gaberlunzie (May 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Step 1: Find out what species gets the most chon chon.
> 
> Step 2: Crap a rainbow on it.
> 
> ...



Sir! this might be the most Original idea i've seen!
+1 Cookie


----------



## xFoxtrot (May 5, 2013)

Don't make it too complicated. Like: ERMAHGERD I'M A WOLF/FOX/EAGLE/OTTER/SLOTH/BANANA/JELLYFISH/ CAT/TIGER/DRAGON/POTATO/HYENA/SPAGHETTI HYBIRD


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Make your fursona a proxy of yourself if you want. You could use him for wish fulfillment, roleplays, whatever.
-
Or you can make him a character who will be your 'face' in the fandom. It's not necessary, but it can add to the 'furry experience' (whatever that means).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

Choose an animal you find interesting or really love. Don't just go for wolfs/foxes because they're super popular (and the darlings of rp if you catch my drift). I chose a peacock even though avians are a bit harder to draw because I thought it honestly fit my personality more than any other creature. Remember, sometimes certain animals have a mythos about them. Peacocks = vain, proud, elegant. Owls =wise Dogs = loyal. Cats/Jackals/foxes= sly, crafty, mischeivious. 

Have you ever read a book series "His Dark Materials"? In it, humans beings have daemons that are familiars that represent their true nature. I soul searched for awhile before I found the right one. 



DarrylWolf said:


> Give him a different ethnicity than yourself.



Makes you wonder what ethnicity sparkle dogs are, hmmm? Prehaps my dream of rainbow people will at last come true.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 16, 2013)

Hmm... well as Butterfly said, choose an animal that you like or represents you on some level due to what is associated about that animal. 

Don't leave it flat though. Figure out what traits you want to apply to your fursona. It's an anthro dog, okay, but what human qualities does it still have such as hair, face, or hands? Does it have anything distinct about it like scars, piercings, markings, certain colors of fur or eyes, and such. Then get down to the nitty gritty with personality, does it have your personality or does it have specific traits of its own that differ from yours? What kind of clothes does it wear? Some do run around sporting just fur or scales, but it's helpful to know what it would wear even if uncommon for it to have clothes on.


----------



## septango (May 31, 2013)

Im thinking sphinx,

 1- because of their accociation with secret societies and ritual magic, wich I love the aesthetic of 


2- I like how its consructed totally the opposite of other anthros


3-I think they have a calm watchfullness wich I think fits me


4-I love keeping secrets and making games/puzzles


the only problem I have is how a human face will effect the "anthroness"


----------



## septango (May 31, 2013)

srry about the block o text ill fix it once im on a pc  

..............................
fixed


----------



## septango (Jun 4, 2013)

well, another problem I have with this one is that it only covers a verry specific set of attributes

actually its all the things I like in terms of physical, things i like cus of textures, ambiance, or are just fun to rp

but it doesnt cover any of the ceribral joys, the internet, anime/digital art, techno

hmm, prehaps since hes based on occult themes he could have some kinda familiar or deamon projection

but why would a spirit be so tech based...

prehaps it could be a elemental influenced by technological progress, an air spirit prehaps (wifi and such) 

what kind of air spirits would work?, lol, duh a skinwalker (basicly a native american werwolf)

prehaps he could channel it somehow? like with a mask or something

pffft, lol I think I just created a fursona with a fursona

srry about the rambleing its easier to think when I type down my thoughts


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 4, 2013)

septango pulling off an expert *3X Post COMBOBOB*!! Please don't triple post yo.

Sphinxes are cool. I'd actually like to see more of them.


----------



## septango (Jun 4, 2013)

speaking of wich, how do I delete comments? after all that middle one is completely vestegial


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 4, 2013)

septango said:


> speaking of wich, how do I delete comments? after all that middle one is completely vestegial


Users can't delete their own posts, unless you're in the black market which has different permissions.


----------



## septango (Jun 4, 2013)

now, should I be a egyptian, greek, or evangelical sphinx?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2013)

Do's

Fucking Draw. (If you're a writer replace draw with write)
Do research see what inspires you.
Draw some more
Write down ideas
Experiment
draw more

Don't
Waste time asking others, it's YOUR character
Worry if it doesn't work out, it's not a life and death issue and you can try creating another character.
Waste your time overthinking it when you could be drawing.


----------



## Troj (Jul 24, 2013)

In no particular order, really:

1) Pick a species that interests you, or that you relate to, or that you think might be fun to play with.

2) Decide whether you'd like your fursona to be reflective of your core personality, your "shadow self" or hidden side, or your opposite, or some combination thereof.

3) Think about the kind of character you'd enjoy playing, if you were to get into roleplaying or fursuiting. What type of character really allows you do what would be most enjoyable, interesting, and worthwhile for you? How do you want other people to react to or interact with your character?


----------

